# Coming as a visitor and applying for a work permit?



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Hi!

To start with, female, I'm 25 and originally from Croatia (currently living in London, UK).

I've been thinking of moving to either Vancouver or Toronto next Autumn or Spring and wondering what is the best way to apply for a visa. I'm not a skilled worker, i.e., I don't have a degree. I've been working as a child-minder/carer for 4 years and personal assistant and customer support for 1 year now.

Because of the experience and references I guess I could easily get a Live-in Caregiver visa but then I'd do the same job again, which I don't want..

Then I read somewhere that I can also get a TFW visa and I don't have to be a skilled worker.

I also have a CELTA certificate (Certificate in English Language Teaching to Adults) but I'm not sure that would be a plus as Canada is already an English speaking country...

The thing I've been wondering is: what kind of jobs can someone with TFW visa (expect to) get? Is it construction, waiting in a restaurant, cleaning...? I don't want to sound snobbish but I can't afford to work and live on a bare minimum because I also partially support my family financially.

Another thing is: should I apply for a visa from my country or once I'm in the Canada? I'm not sure there'd be an employer who'd be willing to go through the process of visa application and LMO for an unskilled worker while they're still overseas. 
What do you think? How easy/hard it is to find an employer who is willing to do that?

Because of that I've been thinking of coming to Canada as a visitor (I don't need a visa to come as a visitor, I checked on the website), see how I like it, look for a job and if I find one I'd apply for a visa. But it's always a risk to go to a foreign country (and far away!) without a job...


Thank you!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Process of applying for a work permit (the employer applying for the LMO and then you applying for the TWP) is likely to take more than the six months you are allowed in Canada as a visitor.

Also, one of the criteria of granting the LMO is that the employer cannot find a Canadian or applicant with PR to fill the job. With unemployment between 4 - 9% in Canada, finding unskilled workers is not usually an issue.


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, 

You should look into the IEC program. Go to the CIC website and click onto working holiday. You can work anywhere in Canada for 1 year with the ability to reapply the following year. Two years total. Good luck. 

Colin.


----------



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Thank you! I know about it, but the quota is filled for this year so I'd have to apply for next year...do you by any chance know what time of the year they start accepting applications? I have email so I will also ask them.


----------



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Hello, 
I know LMO process takes a while but didn't think it'd be over 6 months! 
I don't really understand how people under TFW program get their visas then?? Why does it exist at all if it's near impossible to get it? 

I read on CIC website that last year was the year with highest influx of TFW due to demand. 



JGK said:


> Process of applying for a work permit (the employer applying for the LMO and then you applying for the TWP) is likely to take more than the six months you are allowed in Canada as a visitor.
> 
> Also, one of the criteria of granting the LMO is that the employer cannot find a Canadian or applicant with PR to fill the job. With unemployment between 4 - 9% in Canada, finding unskilled workers is not usually an issue.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Mamainak said:


> Hello,
> I know LMO process takes a while but didn't think it'd be over 6 months!


I was talking about the whole process, you arriving as a visitor looking for a job (which you are not supposed to be doing as a visitor) and finding one (not all employers are willing to go through the hassle of the LMO procedure). 

Then your employer has to apply for the LMO (after the job has been advertise for at least 14 days), say the application takes a week to compile. From recent posts LMOs take 8 - 12 weeks to process (up to 3 months).

Next step is you apply for the TWP. current wait times are 20 working days (equates to about 6 weeks for you to receive the mailed copy).

That time-line gives you around 6 weeks to find the job and assumes the first LMO application is successful. As I said earlier, the criteria for LMOs does not favour the unskilled worker.

Also the TWP ties you to a specific employer, you can't work for any one else without a new LMO/TWP and you can't hold multiple TWPs (ie work 2 part-time jobs).


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mamainak said:


> Thank you! I know about it, but the quota is filled for this year so I'd have to apply for next year...do you by any chance know what time of the year they start accepting applications? I have email so I will also ask them.


You can start getting all your paper work together. Police check, visa forms, medical, saving. Then as soon as 2013 opens in January you can send off right away. Once here on a working holiday you can ask your employer to help you. This would be the easiest way for you to stay and work here in Canada. 

Good luck, Colin.


----------



## Mamainak (May 20, 2012)

Hi Colin,

thank you!

I have a questions though, do you have any experience with Police check?

Thanks



Geggs1 said:


> You can start getting all your paper work together. Police check, visa forms, medical, saving. Then as soon as 2013 opens in January you can send off right away. Once here on a working holiday you can ask your employer to help you. This would be the easiest way for you to stay and work here in Canada.
> 
> Good luck, Colin.


----------

